# Looking for Delton Sierra Railway coaches and Bachmann Heisler trucks



## 1191 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everybody,


Obviously from the title, I am searching for a set of Delton Sierra Railway coaches (passenger and combine) and I am willing to pay +or - $100 dollars. I live 20 minutes away from the historic Sierra Railway and I would love to run them on our railroad. Also, I am looking for a set of inside frame Bachman heisler trucks. THEY CAN BE NON FUNCTIONING, meaning the gears can be broken, motor blown up, etc. I will pay + or - $150 for the pair. I know heislers are rare as it is but I'm sure someone has blown one up out there. If you know anybody who has any of these items, please let me know.


Thanks,


Winna Pic & Yvettia River R.R.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Spare Heisler trucks, Found some!










Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That would do Heath Robinson proud. 
Gotta make me one of those!! 
One day.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Andrew, love it! 

Winna Pic, refresh my memory. Are the Sierra cars the short cars or the long ones? Hartland Locomotive Works (www.h-l-w.com) still lists the long ones in stock, though you have to go to their Online Club and register. That'll run you around $130/car. I saw some at Caboose Hobbies the other day as well, used, either $50 or $70 each, I forget which. 

If it's the short ones, try Hartland again. They sell the coach and combine as a motor car and coach set. They're pretty good about selling parts; they may be able to set you up with a coach/combine set. 

If that doesn't work, check out Piko's new short passenger cars. They look like LGB's coaches, but are about 2/3s the length. They offer a coach and a combine.










Can't help on the Heisler trucks per se, but--again--check with Hartland. They sell their locomotive drivers separately, and sell some pretty small ones which might work well if you wanted to scratchbuild the rest of the truck. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There are several Delton Sierra passenger cars and sets with combines on eBay. Depends on what roadname you want.
I assume you want the ones with enclosed ends and cast filigree decoration. 
AristoCraft made them later but changed a few details. There are some of those on eBay too. 
Hartland Big John motor blocks would be close to a Heisler but the wheels look more spaced. 










Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Andrew, those are the Aristo Sierra coaches, which are different from Delton's shortie coaches. They're based on an 1890s Pullman passenger car that's at the B&O RR museum (a very shortened version thereof, at least.) 










The Delton ones look like this (minus the rail-truck parts, at least.) 










Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

USAtrains has an Overton Coach and combine that might work. 


Overton coach 

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

EBT, 
Yes I got my wires crossed there. The coach I posted is a REA/AristCraft Sierra coach not a Delton coach.

Andrew


----------



## 1191 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow! A lot more replies than I got on other g scale forum (0) and I thank you all for that. Delton offered a short combine and coach set that was in the Sierra R.R. colors and lettering. It is rumored that they based their short coach dimensions off of the Sierra R.R.'s short coaches. I see them on Ebay about once a year and this year I decided it would be nice to get a set. Does the truck come with the heisler trucks...?


----------

